# أنا هو نور العالم............................



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا هو نور العالم

 

[q-bible]سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي" (مزمور 119:[/q-bible]​


قال يسوع: "أنا هو نور العالم" (يوحنا 8: 12) وأيضاً قال: "أنا الطريق والحق والحياة". (يوحنا 14: 6) إن تتبعنا هذا النور وسلكنا هذه الطريق نصل إلى شاطئ الأمان. ويكون وصولنا إلى الهدف مضموناً.

أعمى يجلس على قارعة الطريق في الظلمة ويضع أمامه سراجاً صغيراً مضاءً. مر به رجل فرأى ذلك المشهد تعجب وسأل الأعمى: هل ترى هذا السراج المضيء؟ أجابه الأعمى: لا. فسأله ثانية: إذاً لماذا تضعه أمامك ما دمت لا تراه؟ أجابه الأعمى: حتى كل من يمر من هذا الطريق لا يتعثر بي بل يرى الطريق بوضوح بسبب وجود هذا السراج.

يا لها من عبرة عظيمة. كم من المرات بينما نسير في طريقنا يصادفنا مثل هذه الحالات. إن العمي كثيرون، والمحتاجين منتشرون والضعفاء يتولولون، ونحن نتعثر بهم ولا نراهم أو نساعدهم.. سراجهم أمامهم ونحن نغض الطرف عنهم وكأننا لا نرى شيئاً. مع أن الرب يسوع أوصى بمثل هؤلاء بقوله: "إن عملتم بمثل هؤلاء عملاً حسناً فبي فعلتم". ليت هذا السراج يثبت أرجلنا في الطريق السليم دون تعثر ويوصلنا إلى السبيل المنير حتى نبقى في النور ولا تستطيع الظلمة أن تغلق أعيننا.

إن كلمة الله هي النور الذي يشع من داخل قلوبنا ويطغي على حياتنا ومسالكنا، فلا نضل طريقنا بل "نتمسك بإقرار الرجاء ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع.
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> إن كلمة الله هي النور الذي يشع من داخل قلوبنا ويطغي على حياتنا ومسالكنا، فلا نضل طريقنا بل "نتمسك بإقرار الرجاء ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع.
> ​


فعلا عجبتنى الحكمه بتاعت الرجل الاعمى 
ميرسى للموضوع الجميل  يا كليمو​


----------



## nonaa (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا كليم على الكلمه الجميله دى
دا صوت ربنا لينا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا كليم 

ميررررسى جدا على الموضوع الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك كوكى
شكرااااااا لمرورك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مروررك نور nonaa
شكراااااا ليكي اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مرورك نور يا مان
شكرااااااااا اخي الحبيب
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

إن كلمة الله هي النور الذي يشع من داخل قلوبنا ويطغي على حياتنا ومسالكنا، فلا نضل طريقنا بل "نتمسك بإقرار الرجاء ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع.​ 
*فعلا عبره جميله*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الهادف دا يا كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مرورك نور الموضوع
شكراااا اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل جدا 

ربنا يعوضك_


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااا لمرورك كاندي
ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> إن كلمة الله هي النور الذي يشع من داخل قلوبنا ويطغي على حياتنا ومسالكنا، فلا نضل طريقنا بل "نتمسك بإقرار الرجاء ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع.



موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جدا ياكليموو

ربنا يفرح قلبك​​


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا لمرورك ميرو انجل
ربنا يباركك اختى
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 مرورك جميل 
شكرااااااااا ليك اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا فرّح قلبي بمرورك اختي هابي
ربنا يباركك حياتك
سلام المسيح​


----------

